# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [texte] un texte a double sens ...

## notalp

Je trouve ca plutot gnial ... comme quoi les femmes sont pas aussi "saintes n'y touchent" que ca 




> Lettre que Georges SAND (son nom de plume)  Alfred de MUSSET
>  (crivain franais). Cette lettre est authentique autant dans le texte que dans la forme.
> 
> Je suis trs mue de vous dire que j'ai
> bien compris l'autre soir que vous aviez
> toujours une envie folle de me faire
> danser. Je garde le souvenir de votre
> baiser et je voudrais bien que ce soit
> l une preuve que je puisse tre aime
> ...

----------


## macben

> bien compris l'autre soir que vous aviez
> danser. Je garde le souvenir de votre
> l une preuve que je puisse tre aime
> affection toute dsintresse et sans cal-
> vous dvoiler sans artifice mon me
> Nous causerons en amis, franchement.
> sincre, capable de vous offrir l'affection
> amiti, en un mot la meilleure preuve
> me est libre. Pensez que la solitude o j'ha-
> ...


bah qu'est-ce qu'il y a  ::koi:: 

 ::roi::

----------


## GLDavid

REPOST (copyright Pharaonix):
http://perl.developpez.com/tutoriel/cours3/#LII

@++

----------


## Oluha

ultra connue mais ca fait toujours rire

----------


## lou87

C'est clair  ::lol::

----------


## titoumimi

histoire de pas mourrir idiot, voici la suite de cet change :




> *Alfred de Musset* a rpondu ceci : 
> Quand je vous jure, hls, un ternel hommage
> Voulez-vous qu'un instant je change de language
> Que ne puis-je, avec vous, goter le vrai bonheur
> Je vous aime,  ma belle, et ma plume en dlire
> Couche sur le papier ce que je n'ose dire
> Avec soin, de mes vers, lisez le premier mot
> Vous saurez quel remde apporter  mes maux.De la mme manire *George Sand* a rpondu ceci : 
> Cette grande faveur que votre ardeur rclame
> Nuit peut-tre  l'honneur mais rpond  ma flamme.

----------


## lper

> Dsol si ma pauvre sa- 
> live que je depose sur l'envel-
> lope devient une traine
> baveuse et humide 
> dont je me passerai bien.


 ::aie::  
c'est pour rire bien sr mme si a sent le vcu.... ::(:

----------


## nuke_y

C'tait pas un fake ce texte d'ailleurs ?

----------


## notalp

Aller une dans "notre" domaine  ::mouarf::  



> Le prsident d'une entreprise informatique a des doutes sur l'efficacit d'un de ses programmeurs. Il demande donc au directeur en charge de son dpartement de lui crire un court mmo  son sujet dcrivant l'employ et le travail qu'il fait pour l'entreprise.
> A : Monsieur le Prsident
> De : Le Directeur
> 
> Mon assistant programmeur, est toujours en train de
> travailler  son bureau avec assiduit et diligence, sans jamais
> perdre son temps en jasant avec ses collgues. Jamais il ne
> refuse de passer du temps pour aider les autres et malgr cela, il
> termine ses projets  temps. Trs souvent, il rallonge ses
> ...

----------


## shadowmoon

pour celui-la, lisez le normalement, puis de bas en haut, admirez la diffrence  ::lol::   ::roll::  

Dans notre Alliance, nous accomplissons ce que nous promettons.
Seuls les imbciles peuvent croire que
nous ne lutterons pas contre la corruption de lAlliance.
Parce qu' il y a quelque chose de certain pour nous:
L'honntet et la transparence sont fondamentales pour atteindre nos idaux.
Nous dmontrerons que c'est une grande stupidit de croire que
Les incomptents continueront  faire partie du pouvoir organisateur de lalliance comme par le pass.
Nous assurons, sans l'ombre d'un doute, que
Instaurer la Paix de lunivers sera le but principal de notre Alliance.
Malgr cela, il y a encore des gens stupides qui s'imaginent que
L'on puisse continuer  Recycler avec les ruses de la "vieille politique..."
Quand nous assurerons la premire place du classement gnral, nous ferons tout pour que
Soit mis fin aux situations privilgies et aux trahisons.
Nous ne permettrons d'aucune faon que
Les plus petits dentre nous meurent de faim. .
Nous accomplirons nos desseins mmes si
Les rserves de Deutrium se vident compltement
Nous exercerons le pouvoir jusqu' ce que...
Vous aurez compris qu' partir de maintenant
Nous sommes lAlliance d'une "nouvelle politique".

----------


## Tellmarch

ogame c'est mal  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

pff, c'est pas ogame, c'est XWars  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

dsl pour toi rod, mais tellmarch a raison, ce texte vient bien de ogame, c'est l'un de "l'ambassadeur" de l'aliance phnix ds l'univ 4

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

et puis y aussi du deutrium dans Xwars?

sinon ca s'appelle simplement un(une?) acrostiche et selon wikipedia il semblerait que les lettres entre musset george sand n'aient pas t d'eux.

c'etait le petit cours de culture g  ::):

----------


## r0d

> et puis y aussi du deutrium dans Xwars?


euh en fait je ne sais pas trop  ::oops::  je croyais...
okok,  ::arrow:: 
 ::D:

----------


## Faith's Fall

Connu mais trs bon  ::):

----------


## Omfraax

> ca s'appelle simplement un(une?) acrostiche


Egalement sur wikipedia, on apprend qu'on dit 'un acrostiche' et qu'il s'agit plutt de texte dont les initiales forment un autre mot. :;):  
Il me semble que j'ai vu un post dans la taverne l-dessus, j'ai pas le lien sous la main, mais c'tait y a pas si longtemps...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Dans la categorie des textes : 
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5...ographe9tv.jpg

Pas mal...

----------


## notalp

Connu mais tjs aussi impressionnant ...

----------


## Katyucha

> Dans la categorie des textes : 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5...ographe9tv.jpg
> 
> Pas mal...


Dsol mais j'ai du mal a la lire..

----------


## SnakemaN

> Dans la categorie des textes : 
> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/5...ographe9tv.jpg
> 
> Pas mal...


Mias c'set firechtemnt vari en puls !

----------


## Satch

> Mias c'set firechtemnt vari en puls !


Et bien entendu, a mrite de remonter le post qui est mort depuis un mois et demi en n'y apportant rien ?

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Ca me fait plaisir, c'est moi qui avait apport cette image ^^

----------


## SnakemaN

pfff j'avais meme pas vu la date  ::aie::  
bon alors je cherche je cherche...... ::mrgreen::

----------


## glloq8

Ca, c'est un vrai texte  double sens :




> Trace l'ingal palindrome. Neige. Bagatelle, dira Hercule. Le brut repentir, cet crit n Perec. L'arc lu pse trop, lis  vice-versa.
> 
> Perte. Cerise d'une vrit banale, le Malstrom, Alep, mort dulcor, crpe port de ce dsir bris d'un iota. Livre si aboli, tes sacres ont reint, cor cruel, nos albatros. Etre las, autel bti, miette vice-versa du jeu que fit, nacr, mdical, le slnite relaps, ellipsodal.
> 
> Ivre il bat, la turbine bat, l'isol me ravale: le verre si obi du Pernod -- eh, port su ! -- obsdante sonate teinte d'ivresse.
> 
> Ce rve se mit -- peste ! --  blaguer. Beh ! L'art sec n'a si peu qu'algbre s'labore de l'or valu. Idiome tir, hsite, btard repli, l'os nu. Si,  la gne screte-- verbe nul  l'instar de cinq occis--, rets amincis, drailles ingales, il, avatar espac, caresse ce noir Belzebuth,  il offens, tire !
> 
> L'cho fit ( dsert): Salut, sang, robe et t.
> ...

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

::koi::

----------


## yann2

> 



D'accor avec toi... Moi aussi je peux faire des textes qui se lisent dans les deux sens




> aze rty uiopo iuyt reza


  ::?:

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Azerty  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

Facile, le texte post par glloq8 est un palindrome. C'est  dire qu'il se lit indifframent dans un sens comme dans l'autre.

----------


## yann2

> Facile, le texte post par glloq8 est un palindrome. C'est  dire qu'il se lit indifframent dans un sens comme dans l'autre.



Oui ! Oui ! D'accord. Mais tu as compris quelque chose au texte ???

----------


## Satch

> Oui ! Oui ! D'accord. Mais tu as compris quelque chose au texte ???


C'est vrai que a ne veut rien dire, mais un palindrome aussi long est quand mme remarquable. 
Si le sens n'y est pas, au moins les mots existent :p

----------


## Mdinoc

> Dans notre Alliance, nous accomplissons ce que nous promettons.
> Seuls les imbciles peuvent croire que
> nous ne lutterons pas contre la corruption de lAlliance.
> Parce qu' il y a quelque chose de certain pour nous:
> L'honntet et la transparence sont fondamentales pour atteindre nos idaux.
> Nous dmontrerons que c'est une grande stupidit de croire que
> Les incomptents continueront  faire partie du pouvoir organisateur de lalliance comme par le pass.
> Nous assurons, sans l'ombre d'un doute, que
> Instaurer la Paix de lunivers sera le but principal de notre Alliance.
> ...


J'aime bien celui-l.

Encore que, le schma est simple:
-Un truc bien
-La ligne qui suit est fausse
-Un truc pas bien
-La ligne qui suit est vraie
-...
-Un truc bien

----------

